# Fortis



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

*Fortis*


View Advert


I quite fancy trying out a Fortis and am looking to buy or trade. What have you got?




*Advertiser*

dowsing



*Date*

09/11/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

